# Mousse filled wedding cakes



## blue tulip (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi All,

Many of my customers enjoy mousse filled wedding cakes. Now I like to make mine with real cream as opposed to the other stuff, but I'm always worried about food poisoning, especially when cakes sit out for hours in a hot reception hall. I"m also worried about my cake filling breaking down over the course of several days, while I'm doing several orders. Of course my customers all want fresh fruit as well as the mousse together, so I'm doubly worried about too much moisture making the cake soggy.

I guess I just want to know what you guys do? Should I just use pastry pride? If you want, email me at [email protected] I can't sleep tonight, I'm so nervous about my order tomorrow.


----------



## blue tulip (Jun 28, 2004)

Do you folks use real mousse in wedding cakes, or pastry pride?

I'm constantly terrified that mousse sitting in a reception hall for hours will poison the guests, but I don't like the sickly sweet taste of pastry pride either.

I'm curious about what you guys do? You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

What type of mousse are you making? I'm assuming an egg based/merangue type?

April


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If I'm worried that a cake is going to sit out in moderate temps. longer than 3 hours, I'll suggest a filling that's not so perishable. If you must use a mousse, make sure that the eggs are heated to a safe temp. before incorporating them into the mix.

Remember that it takes a while for the inside of the cake to warm up to the air temperature, so I set the limit at 3 hours, unless it is very hot (in which case, you might consider giving them a limit of 1.5 hours, and reminding them that leftovers may not be saved. Air conditioning is always recommended, so give them the choice.

Regardng breaking down, cakes filled w fruit need to be filled no more than 1 day before the event. Mousses won't break down much if there is enough choc to stabilize it. Obviously no whipped egg whites should be used, for the sake of stability and safety.


----------



## blue tulip (Jun 28, 2004)

oops, double posted.

I don't use an egg white base, but I use real cream. That way I can control the sweetness. The bakeries I've worked in before always used pastry pride because they do 40 weddings a week, and start setting up on Tuesday. But they weren't the high quality I'm looking for.

I'm always curious to know what the pros are doing. I feel so isolated working on my own. Thanks all!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You didn't double post; I combined your two threads, so that your responses are all in one place. This also makes things easier when we try to track down your topic to reply.

I've been using only real fillings for years. I've never had anyone get sick. Just make sure the client understands that heat will mean less display time ,an that there are fillings that are less perishable than others.


----------



## skylightsky (May 26, 2006)

Hi,

This is in reponse to the wedding cake question concerning mousse made with no eggs. 

My answer to "How long will the mousse be safe?" is... as long as buttercream would hold up. Given 90 degree and high humidity, the temp. could effect/afffect the mousse on the inside depending on your cake and how well it insulates your mousse. 

This is presumming your mousse is a light ganache type confection. 

The fruit may or maynot help. Figs, Raspberries, Blackberries, and such hold up much better than oranges, peaches, mango. ... Especially here in the south where outside temperatures can exceed 95. 

My brownsugar, peach and pecan confection didn't hold up well, but the almond black/cherry one did. But sure to have adequate support in the cake. For me, I have found temperatures change the structure of a cake more than souring the ingredients.


ps: I have also noticed that my genoise tastes better on day four. I douse them with syrup and they stay just fine. I use ganache for fillings rather than mousse. (Because you indicated there are no eggs in your mousse, I presume it is a lighter version Ganache with much more cream.)

I'm new here and I suppose I have written a worthless answer... but I would like to ask you what kind of cake you are using as a base. 

I have tried Chiffon, Angel, Genoise and not happy with any of them. The Duncan-Hines Conundrum prevails in that the brides want a fat-moistened cake that is almost unable to be created with fresh ingredients.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Blue Tulip,
80 percent of our cakes are mousse. It's a logisical nightmare to organize deliveries. Health wise you have a 4 hour window. We have developed very stabile fillings and would be happy to share some secrets if you like. 12 yrs. no problems. We have been able to narrow down our delivery area to 12 sq miles which really helps. Our mousses are very basic. choco,egg,small amount x sugar and cream. We make as many as we can deliver and have one very good courier on standby. 9 this weekend.
I think I owe you an email, sorry but we've just been covered up with graduation.
pan


----------



## skylightsky (May 26, 2006)

Hi,

If he/she is making a mousse with no eggs, wouldn't it last a little longer than a mousse without egg, or am I still learning?

This isn't meant to disagree with your four hour window... as that is about what a 3-4 hour window in hot heat will do... but my question is general and I would like to learn.

Would a mixture without egg last longer? Cooked creme and chocolate should remain stable and fresh through four hours yes? Or am I still learning? 


Ganache and mousse without eggs same thing, just more cream. I've left my ganache out overnight and been just fine. Afraid now I may have been lucky to avoid food poisoning>?.!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Sky,
My answer did not take into consideration lasting. We deliver cakes cold and stay chilled 40 through the 4 hour window. I would not take a mousse order that required the cake be exposed to a high ambient temperature. The 4 hour window is an interpretation of the FDA guidelines which takes the assumption the item will not enter the danger zone during those 4 hrs. Cooking the eggs is to ward of existing bacteria or virus, it does not make your product shelf stable.
All of our mousse cakes are served chilled. I would be very leary of eating mousse at room temp. Most of our delivery properties supply us with cooler space or we deliver ri9ght at set up wiich is usually wheel in if there is going to be a late cake cutting.
This is really our niche. We just didn't want to be the normal, let the cake sit out for days type bakery. There is a huge focus on our mousse cakes since it is our only advertizing. Our weddings are our maketing. We have not advertized since opening 12 yrs ago. The only way to suceed in this business is tradition. I'm now doing 12 yr old birthdays of clients who we did their wedding shower,cake and such.
Actually I shouldn't say that, there are plenty of bakeries with yellow page ads doing volume cakes, that's anothewr way to go.
So with us, there is no lasting, we want our guests to enjoy our cake as they would if they came in and bought a slice.
pan
sorry if I'm confusing, started a 2 now20 hrs later


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Question: (hopefully this isn't too off-topic)

Does folding whipped cream into a ganache make it less stable (safety-wise)?

At the bakery I worked at previously we left our ganache out at room temp. We would go through it quickly -- making it every day or two.
We never had any problems.

thanks


----------

